# Grader Blade--category 2



## getitdone1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Who makes a really durable category 2 grader blade.

Would go on my John Deere 50 horse tractor which weighs about 7000 lbs.

Price? I'm guessing 1200 dollars or more.

I know many grader blades for 3 pt hitch are easily bent. Want to avoid that and be sure to have plenty of strength in the blade.

Don


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry I can't help, as the grader blade I have is not very good! I think it's a Brabar made offshore. very light thin metal used in the construction. the rear pivot bolt has pulled through the frame and has had to be repaired. 
I guess some of the best advise would be that you get what you pay for! Land pride looks pretty good and they have plenty of configurations for their back blades, and with plenty of options for hydraulic controls. 
Not sure what kind of work you have lined up for your blade. Have you considered a box blade, for instance?


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Woods.


----------

